# Yoga Beginner



## Georgie Dubai (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,

I can recommand better yoga dubai. They`re offering all kind of yoga classes, also private classes in downtown. The teacher that I have is from europe. Here`s her number 0507523487. I love her classes!!!!

I hope that was helpful.

Warm REgards
Georgie


----------



## VivekSama (Jun 25, 2013)

I use Mia Vita yoga - they are in Business Bay so very near Downtown.
They have studio classes as well as private instruction at home.
My wife and I do couples yoga together at home and personally we are very happy with our instructor but its a personal thing. Try them and see. Good luck.


----------

